# suzuki 4 strokes???



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

How are the suzuki 4 strokes compared to other 4 strokes are they reliable do they get good mileage?Any help or information is greatly appreciated. Tight lines all around!!!!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Actually the Suzuki 250 4 stroke is the most fuel efficient 250 4 stroke made. Only downfall is lack of dealers. But Busha in Bay City is a great dealer for them.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Ive had my suzuki's df150 on my glacierbay cat since late 2008 and they are kicking ***!!! Mileage really depends how hard you run, and how heavy your load is. Usually if you can get 1.8 to 2.2 mpg you doing pretty good. Every boat load is diffrent, youll have to experiment with it. Hope this helps. Gus


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a 2007 Suzuki 225hp that I bought new in 2008. I've got about 400 hours on it and have never had an issue. This weekend I was down in POCO and i ran into a towboat US guy and mentioned that it was good to see him running a suzuki. It was 175, and he said he had about 3000 hours on it with no issues other than the fact that he was just now starting to develop an exhaust leak. I found that to be quite encouraging. I have run my boat from Froggies to Falcon and over to East Breaks etc. with 4 guys and a lot of gear on many occasions. with an 80 gallon tank, i've never had to go to any reserve tanks. I figure i'm getting at a minimum 2mpg, but in certain circumstances have gotten much better. I was a Yamaha guy before this, and thought I'd never do as good. This motor has been every bit as good to me.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

I have owned 6 Suzuki 4 strokes a 150hp on a 22 bay boat, twin 200 hp on a 28' Cat, single 250hp on a 25' bay boat, and currently own a pair of 175hp on a 25' Ranger Offshore. I will never buy another engine but Suzuki. Power is unreal, economy is great, they are reliable beyond belief! On the Ranger I traded out a pair of 225hp two stroke efi Mercurys and repowered with the Suzuki 175hp's. I went from a 52mph top speed and 0.9 mpg average to a 51mph top speed and a 3mpg average. So basicly I only lost a mile per hour and gained 2.1 miles per gallon. Any questions or concerns feel free to pm me!


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Ive got twin 175s on my 256 Sea Fox... Couldn't be happier


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

they are good motors and also have the cheapest price tag. a friend put 2500 hours on a pair of 300's before one took a dump and he had to repower. other than going through 6 lower units in 3 years they were pretty much trouble free.


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

I haver a pair of 175s on my 24' Hydra Sports and so far absolutely love them!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

good motors

not crazy about their paint and corrosion resistance
the extended warranty has some issues if you have a lot of high $ failures
low volume repair parts can be hard to get


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Great motors, but I have noticed some paint issues. Sea Tow Boston has a pair of 2004 140's that have 5500 hours on them.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

HA! Ask some of the charter guys that have put more then a 1000 hours on them! I have personally went through my share of 200's and known two other people with same problems. Power Heads! Yamaha for me from now on.


----------



## Lumo (Mar 14, 2011)

Yamaha!!!!! Trust me.


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

27 Contender twin 175 sukes 2008 wot 5800 rpm 42.5 knots (48.8 mph) cruse 28-30 knots at 3600 rpms 1.8-2.1 mpg turning suke 3X20X16's. Average mpg 1.8 over 3000 miles of fishing GOM, dinner cruse, and skiing.

Hope that helps

R


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

27contender said:


> 27 Contender twin 175 sukes 2008 wot 5800 rpm 42.5 knots (48.8 mph) cruse 28-30 knots at 3600 rpms 1.8-2.1 mpg turning suke 3X20X16's. Average mpg 1.8 over 3000 miles of fishing GOM, dinner cruse, and skiing.
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> R


I have the same setup on my 25" SeaCraft and almost the same numbers. 460 hours on them since March 2009...most trouble free eninges I've ever had. The only new repower that has never had to go back to the dealer! The last time the dealer seen them was the day I picked the boat up after the installation.


----------



## krobro (Sep 24, 2009)

Running a 2010 - 225HP on a 21' Robalo. Motor has about 100 Hours now, averages 3 MPG and continues to improve! Very strong, quite and dependable to this point.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Allthese Yamaha guys crack me up! I guess when you pay 25% more for an inferior product you have to take that attitude. 
Yamaha's R&D pond is the real world. Same thing with bikes.Their philosophy is build it, ship it, and let the consumers test it. Eventually they get it right, sometimes it takes a while. Not saying Suzuki is perfect but they are much better than Yamaha.
Honda is the absolute best. If it's a Honda and on the market it's already been tested beyond what a consumer can throw at it. Honda refuses to get burned by warranty.
Yamaha doesn't care, they sell volume and fix them later.
Eventually they all even out in the end.
By the way, I love my DF300 Suzukis. Tons of low and mid range torque. different gearing than the Yamaha, swings a much bigger wheel.


----------



## Lumo (Mar 14, 2011)

CHA CHING said:


> Allthese Yamaha guys crack me up! I guess when you pay 25% more for an inferior product you have to take that attitude.
> Yamaha's R&D pond is the real world. Same thing with bikes.Their philosophy is build it, ship it, and let the consumers test it. Eventually they get it right, sometimes it takes a while. Not saying Suzuki is perfect but they are much better than Yamaha.
> Honda is the absolute best. If it's a Honda and on the market it's already been tested beyond what a consumer can throw at it. Honda refuses to get burned by warranty.
> Yamaha doesn't care, they sell volume and fix them later.
> ...


LOL. There is NO debate that Yamaha F250 is, so far, the most reliable, bullet proof outboard ever made.

I've owned both. Hands down, Yamaha.


----------



## Lumo (Mar 14, 2011)

Angler 1 said:


> HA! Ask some of the charter guys that have put more then a 1000 hours on them! I have personally went through my share of 200's and known two other people with same problems. Power Heads! Yamaha for me from now on.


Real world experience!!! Gotta love it.


----------



## Shizzane (Jan 13, 2009)

Have had really good luck with them. The only retailer I've found in Houston is Northshore Marine (Channelview). They installed my 150hp and I couldn't be happier with the work and the price. They have all the maintaince parts for the 150hp & 250hp in stock. For the price I think they're the best one on the market.

Get tight!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Angler 1 said:


> HA! Ask some of the charter guys that have put more then a 1000 hours on them! I have personally went through my share of 200's and known two other people with same problems. Power Heads! Yamaha for me from now on.


I like my Yamahas too, but to each his own I guess.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> good motors
> 
> not crazy about their paint and corrosion resistance
> the extended warranty has some issues if you have a lot of high $ failures
> low volume repair parts can be hard to get


I think the deal on extended warranty was that it would only repair/replace things up to the depreciated value of the motor.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Good motors, my dad has a pair of DF140s with 1500+ hours each. The bad: 1. parts availability- the parts new or used can be very hard to come by (my dad had to wait 4 weeks for a new lower unit and there were no used units out there), 2. corrosion and paint issues inside and out, 3. small dealer network and 4. sometimes can be a battle to get issues looked at and warrantied compared to Evinrude or Yamaha


----------



## jeaelvoet (Aug 4, 2013)

Do you still feel the same about the four stroke Suzuki. Looking to buy a new 2014 150hp Suzuki four stroke or a 150hp two stroke optimax. I appreciate your feed back!


----------



## dfreeman998 (May 5, 2012)

Have had 3 suzuki 4 strokes. A 2009 200 and twin 2010 150's. the dealer who sold them to me said they are bullet proof and if push came to shove he prefers the suzuki 150s over the yamaha 150. I bought my twins during a 1k off promotion, and with suzukis being about 10 pct cheaper already, it was a no brainer. On a 244cc key west, i burn about 10 gal an hour cruising with the twins. That is 20knts in 2-3's and well over 30 on a calmer day. The only downside is a smaller maintence shop network. If i had to do it again, I would still go suzuki.


----------



## dfreeman998 (May 5, 2012)

I would also like to second FishAfrica's comment about getting suzuki to just have a look at something under warranty. They are tight when it comes to this. I thought I was hearing a funny noise when I ought my twins and was charged when they couldnt find any issues which there werent. That is fair, but it just seemed a little chincy to me.


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

Twin DF-140's here, get over 2.5 mpg at cruise.

Each engine has a little over 2,000 hours, yes 2,000, no issues, very quiet, best engines I have ever owned

As for parts and things like maintenance, easy to find online at decent price. Brown's point marine and boats.net

I purchased a service manual on mine for maintenance items, manual is outstanding, shows every detail, if needed you could rebuild the entire engine from the manual without issues

See a lot of commercial boats and others using them, talked to a guy at sea tow, said they have a pair with close to 10,000 hours with no major issues


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

*Suzuki*

Climbing on 400 hours here DF250, no problems here. Owned 1-DT200 2-stroke and 2 4-stroke Suzuki's problem free.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

I never needed warranty, so I haven't dealt with those issues. I have twin 2005 df140s with over 500 hrs on a 26 twin vee. No issues. They are strong and quiet. I get 2mpg loaded 4 guys, ice and gear. 

I have a friend that is a bay guide with over 3000 hrs on his Suzuki df250. No issues. He says now that the hours are getting up there, it uses a little oil, but not much. 

I ran an 03 glacier bay 26' with twin Honda 130s since new up to about 550 hrs. No problems on those either.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Twin 175's never had any issues, most fuel efficient motors I've ever run. Quiet dependable and easy to do your own maintenance on. Best motors on the market as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

I just bought a new (to me) boat with a suzuki 4 stroke on the back. I was sold after my friend sunk his boat 4 times and the motor still starts after draining the salt water out of the pistons. Mine has never been underwater, hopefully it will go 3000 hours, we'll see!

Check out my new Ride with my 175 on the back!


----------



## Captjohn62 (Dec 28, 2010)

Had a df200,2005 model, on a 22' bay boat. Just sold it this spring. I'm have no idea how many hours I had on that engine, maybe close to 2000 hrs. Fished in all weather and as cold as 15* temps and never a single problem from engine. Not one. Kept stabil in fuel and ran castrol syntech. 

Running twin f150 yamaha's now on a 24' Grady. Also 2006 models. No problems yet with these either but they have less than 200 hrs on them. Time will tell! 

I promise you, I'ld never be scared or unhappy with a Zuke. Great engines!


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

I know this has been a 4 stroke discussion, but I wanted to throw my .02 in as far as Yamaha. My dad put a 1987 Pro50 on his 1987 15 foot Whaler (his retirement present to himself). He ran that thing up and down Chocolate Bayou at least biweekly for years until my folks got a place near the dam at Livingston. Then he was trolling for whites and hybrids daily around Pine Island until 2007 when they sold the place. The only work he had done on it was plugs and lower unit maintenance. My brother in law now has the boat, and I took it out last November. It still runs like a top. When I do get to buy a boat (fingers crossed), it will have a Yamaha 2 stroke on it. Like Ford trucks old straight six 300, they just seem to go forever. At least my Dad's did.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

I am in the market for a 300 HP outboard. I have researched both Suzuki and Yamaha and really can't see an appreciable difference between the 2. I am going to put one on a 23' Seacraft that I am restoring. I may go with a 250, but I am currently leaning towards a 300.


----------



## jcopple (Jun 15, 2011)

Great post. I currently have two F225 Yamaha's on the Hydrasport 3000 that have a lot of small issues so i am thinking about a repower. The comments about the Suzuki's have me leaning towards them. My question is how are the new Yamaha's on fuel mileage. The post's that are praising Yamaha's don't seem to mention fuel consumption where the Suzuki posts all mention how good it is. There might be a reason.


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

~~~stocks more suzuki parts than anyone i have ever dealt with,and i sell parts all over the u.s.. if yall ever need parts i give 2cool discounts.


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

they paint issue that keep popping up isnt an issue any longer it has been addressed , back in 06-08 we saw a few issues but since that time i havent seen any


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

I've got a 2003 Boston whaler outrage, it came with a single 225 optimax and did ok. This past year I found a pair of150 Zukis and they are amazing! We recently went 160 round trip offshore and only burned 90 gallons of fuel. Plus I'm still learning the boat and found that I could only get maybe 5000 rpm loaded down. Now I'm trying out a new set up props with less pitch and things should get even better. My boat is heavy and still gets up too 48-50 mph with the wrong pitch. Can't wait to see what happens with the new props.


----------



## Makaira_Nigricans (Apr 30, 2013)

Suzuki all the way. I have a 150 2008 model on my bay boat and I have never had any problems with it. Super quiet and sips fuel. I also have a 90 yamaha 4 stroke on my ranger ghost and it is a good motor but the suzuki puts that yamaha to shame on fuel consumption, volume, and reliability. Get a suzuki.... you will be glad you did.


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Love my DF 300's, I do however agree it was frustrating on having a warranty issue right out of the box, I was out for 3 months until I threatened the home office I was going to show up at there door. Once the regional tech got involved it got fixed quik. Overall though I would buy them again, great torque through the lower ranges quiet and fuel efficient.


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

*Suzuki 4 strokes*

I have owned 2 140's, a 250ss & 2-300's, over the last 7 years. I have had no real problems out of any of them. Best motors I know of as far as maintenance & reliability.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

I fished with a bay guide out of POC last year that was running a 150 Suzuki. It was his second one, he put 5000 hrs on the first one with no major issues.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

I need a pair of used 200's 20" 2004-06......


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a 04' 200HP Zuki and I love it! Sips Fuel and great low end torque! 21' Fishmaster. I took it to the lake last month and used it for fishing and hours of skiing/tubing over 3 days and used less than $60 in gas. Ron Hoover in Katy sells them and parts...


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

I think a person would be hard pressed to find a more reliable longer lasting 4 stroke outboard for the money. 

They respond exceptionally well to good care, and aside from a catastrophic or unusual event, if taken care of properly I don't see how the average person would ever wear one out. Same goes for other brands, but dollar for feature Suzuki is up there with the best, if not above them

I have always believed one of the reasons you don't see as many Suzuki's as say Mercury or Yamaha is that Suzuki is not into the politics of pushing their engines through boat manufactures like the other top brands are with "packages deals"


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Had a Yamaha, now a Suzuki. I'll take my Suzuki.... Way more low end than the Yamaha. (which I like for trolling) more fuel efficient. (which my pocket likes)


----------



## jamesjimbooo (Jun 9, 2009)

All Motors must have maintiance change oil, filters and lower unit grease every 100 hours and run them. I had Suziki 140's on a Kat and run them 3600 hours, still run great when I sold it.


----------



## captaindorman (Nov 30, 2009)

All outboards suck what you really need is a six cylinder inboard out board.


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

*Auburn Sports and Marine*

I saw an ad for auburn Sports and Marine in Seatle that had DF250's new in stock for $15,200. Seams like they are a pot-load cheaper than every other brand as well. Is that a great price or average? I havent seen locally advertised prices, but the Yamaha's are a mere $7 grand more...


----------



## ragin (Jun 15, 2013)

at Port A I have seen 1 suzuki motor, if they were as good as everyone claims you would see them everywhere.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

how about these days ragin?


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

My 2004's, around 2,200 hours were still running strong when I sold them, but couldn't pass up a deal to re-power with new 2015's, the performance is even better than the older engines, getting around 3.2 mpg cruising at 30mph


----------

